# weak back leg



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

This is new to me and just wondering if it will get better. In poultry occasionally we have to splint weak legs until they develop. Not sure if there is something like that in goats. I will try to link to a video.

New buckling has a semi lame back leg. He is moving around fine and nursing fine, but limps on back leg. He was born about 5 pm yesterday and I didn't notice any problem, but all three seemed like normal wobbly newborns. Made sure all had nursed and mom passed after birth, then I went to bed for first good night's sleep in awhile since I wasn't expecting any new kids for a few days. First thing this morning noticed leg problem. He's destined to be a pet wether Nigerian, but I would like to know if there is anything that can help.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry, the video says it's private, can't watch it.


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry about that. Try again Weak leg newborn:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Have you given him any Bo-Se or Selenium/Vit E Gel?? The leg should get stronger with time and use, but a selenium and vit E supplement would sure help. My Angel Baby had a leg like that, not quite as floppy, but similar. I gave her B-complex and Sel-E Gel. She's two months old and is very much a healthy "4 wheel drive" goatie now!! Good luck with him. :thumb:


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply. I gave him b complex this morning. I didn't think about bo-se because we are not a deficient area and have never needed to use. I think I have the vitamin E, so will go ahead and give that. Will need to look into where I can get Bo-Se.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.

I agree, that is selenium deficiency, a shot of BO-SE or the gel will help.

You can brace the weak part of the leg to help that as well.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It could also be injured by his mother stepping or laying on him.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Maybe a gentle figure-8 wrap around the hock joint would help stabilize things a bit. I got lucky that Angel's wasn't too bad, so it didn't require splinting.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Bo-Se is only available via prescription from a vet


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Talked with my vet and she thought since it was triplets that the stifle ligament had not yet tightened up which she has seen in trips / quads. It was triplets in a FF, so I imagine it was quite crowded in there. She was HUGE, but had an easy birthing. If doesn't resolve in a day or 2, then she will come out. She is the only good goat vet around here and covers an enormous territory. I ordered some gel that is supposed to be here tomorrow. Hopefully all will be well soon. Going out to check progress now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Supporting the leg helps the tendon snap back quicker and Selenium helps as well.


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Just an update, there seemed to be a little improvement this morning and a LOT of improvement this afternoon. It's been rainy here, so they have been penned up with a few exercise sessions each day. He never would have been able to keep up with mom in the pasture, but looks like he will get better. Will still support with Se/vit. E gel when it arrives tomorrow since he is still limping, but not falling over anymore.

Improvement after 2 days: 




So relieved!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Selenium....go ahead and give the vit E ...or cod liver oil for now....hes is a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There is improvement, that is good.  

So cute.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Awesome!! He'll be right as rain in no time!! What a little doll baby he is.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

How much Vit e selenium gel would you give such a little tyke? I actually have one with a similar issue, but he is a 2 day old ND and is just about 3 lbs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The Selenium vit e gel is 2 mls for kiddos and 4 for adults


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

I would be cautious on the selenium. Although labeling says 2ml for kids, I don't see this as a one size fits all. Selenium can be toxic in quantities and I would go for no more than half that for a 3 pounder. Glad the little one is feeling better!


----------

